# Help with a Horseradish sauce



## SmokeyLee15 (Jun 15, 2021)

Hey All,
 Fathers Day is coming up and my Dad loves Brisket and horseradish. I want to do a different take on just horseradish, any good recipes out there? I was thinking of maybe an aioli but I don't want too much of a mayonnaise flavor to it. Maybe horseradish, lemon juice and chives..what do you all think? Thanks!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 15, 2021)

I can't help on the recipe but I can't wait for someone chime in with a great one.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 15, 2021)

Hey, I have a good one, I'll link it tomorrow. No mayo.  Fresh chives check, lemon would work.


----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Jun 15, 2021)

I found a promising recipe on that HeyGrillHey site and also on themountainkitchen site. Unless you all have any suggestions.


----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Jun 15, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> Hey, I have a good one, I'll link it tomorrow. No mayo.  Fresh chives check, lemon would work.


I'm looking for either no mayo taste or minimal, thanks, I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 15, 2021)

SmokeyLee15 said:


> I'm looking for either no mayo taste or minimal, thanks, I'll check back tomorrow.


I got home earlier than I thought  ;)








						Horseradish-Cream Sauce
					






					www.chowhound.com
				



A few notes:
1) Stick with the cream/sour cream ratio ( I think cream fraiche would be too sweet)
2) You'll want more horseradish or extra-hot horseradish, drain it as best you can so it doesn't get soupy
3) use an electric mixer unless you really want an arm workout or have access to super heavy non-ultrapastuarized cream
4) cream is good when you drag a fork though it and leaves a light trail, you don't want frozen tidal waves ;)
5) S&P to taste, cut the chives fine for more flavor
6) haven't done lemon but it should work, go sparingly or could get soupy, I think a bit of zest would be nice
7) make ahead of time for best flavor- a day or at least several hours, also give time to adjust salt n such...,  it will separate a bit, just mix it back up

This is similar to a horseradish sauce I served with prime rib many years ago when I was a busboy/expidator at the local country club. I've tried many recipies and this was the best I've found, enjoy!


----------



## Deeez (Jun 16, 2021)

Thank you WaterRat for sharing, I saw this and just had to check it out and will try it.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 16, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> This is similar to a horseradish sauce I served with prime rib many years ago when I was a busboy/expidator at the local country club.


Our yacht club is known for prime rib and serves a similar sauce.  99% sure it's just sour cream and horseradish.  FYI the stuff is also tasty on hamburgers.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 16, 2021)

I would add Wooster sauce to your taste.


----------



## RichGTS (Jun 16, 2021)

I wonder what some fresh diced jalapeño would be like with it?  Just a thought


----------



## krj (Jun 16, 2021)

kruizer said:


> I would add Wooster sauce to your taste.



I second the addition of a couple shakes of worst than her sauce. Not to overpower, just to add a little umami punch.


----------



## clifish (Jun 16, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> I got home earlier than I thought  ;)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


going to have to try this


----------



## ofelles (Jun 16, 2021)

I have used this recipe with Prime rib a few times.  It from All Things BBQ

*Horseradish Creme Fraiche*

Yield: 2+ cups

_Ingredients:_

1 pint heavy whipping cream
2 tbsp cultured buttermilk
¼ cup prepared horseradish
1 tbsp shallot, _minced_
1 tsp fresh rosemary,_ minced_
½ tsp Noble Saltworks Hickory Smoked Flaked Finishing Salt
¼ tsp fresh ground black pepper


_Preparation:_

Combine the whipping cream and buttermilk in a squeeze bottle. Shake vigorously for about 10 seconds. Let sit out at room temperature for 24 hours. It will thicken in that time.
After the creme fraiche has thickened, add the remaining ingredients. Mix well. Taste and adjust seasonings as necessary. Store in the refrigerator for up to 2 weeks.

_https://www.atbbq.com/thesauce/standing-prime-rib-roast/_


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 16, 2021)

Deeez said:


> Thank you WaterRat for sharing, I saw this and just had to check it out and will try it.



No prob!



zwiller said:


> Our yacht club is known for prime rib and serves a similar sauce.  99% sure it's just sour cream and horseradish.  FYI the stuff is also tasty on hamburgers.



Yeah, not too complicated. The club I worked at also had really good prime rib. I didn't learn till years later what people meant when they said things like "I don't like prime rib, it's too fatty." I was spoiled eating there  ;)



kruizer said:


> I would add Wooster sauce to your taste.



Could be interesting!



RichGTS said:


> I wonder what some fresh diced jalapeño would be like with it?  Just a thought



I'd give it a shot  ;)


----------

